# Ponyhammer 40k



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Let me just dig a hole to hide in while you see my creations of heresy

Just because this is the ultimate heresy...

My love for the Night Lords is no secret...








One thing led to another








I even took a crack at the Emperor himself








and when I started using Grey Stuff, it became so damn easy to make things like robes









... I have more if you want to expose yourself to it


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

This heresy pleases me....by all means continue.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a joke I don't get.

wut?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Orochi said:


> This is a joke I don't get.
> 
> wut?


I don't think its a joke.. its just someone stepping outside the box and being creative. imho it sure beats those pink necrons and what not.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

is this some brony thing?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

this is beautiful. omnissah protect


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

CubanNecktie said:


> is this some brony thing?


Yes. And the Emperor most certainly does not approve. Luckily, we can smack these things with mallets and then dump the remains in boiling hot magma (read with Dr Evil inflection) and be rid of this travesty once and for all. The glue factory alone will not suffice.

I can appreciate good sculpting. And you've got some talent. But there is a special circle in one of the many Imperial hells for bringing my little pony into the 41st millenium...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hahaha this is just funny seen pictures people have drawn but theses are better  well done


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> This heresy pleases me....by all means continue.


Thank you kindly, Sir. I most definitely will




Orochi said:


> This is a joke I don't get.
> 
> wut?


it is a kind of kit-bashing I guess?




Chaosftw said:


> I don't think its a joke.. its just someone stepping outside the box and being creative. imho it sure beats those pink necrons and what not.


did someone say... necrons? ... and I have stepped so far out of the box that I need a map to find it again












CubanNecktie said:


> is this some brony thing?


Technically, it'd be a Pegasister thing




JAMOB said:


> this is beautiful. omnissah protect


*tips imaginary hat*




The Son of Horus said:


> Yes. And the Emperor most certainly does not approve. Luckily, we can smack these things with mallets and then dump the remains in boiling hot magma (read with Dr Evil inflection) and be rid of this travesty once and for all. The glue factory alone will not suffice.
> 
> I can appreciate good sculpting. And you've got some talent. But there is a special circle in one of the many Imperial hells for bringing my little pony into the 41st millenium...


:grin:




Battman said:


> Hahaha this is just funny seen pictures people have drawn but theses are better  well done


Thank you! Here are some more...

Pre-heresy Salamander with Chainfist (chain-hoof?)








The One Heresy to Rule them All: My Little Khorne 'zerker (World Eater)








and of course an Ultra-smurf.
When I showed my local gamestore clerk a picture of this one, he laughed so hard that it ended up on his facebook.
The next time I came to the store, he asked if he could buy it for a friend of his who were coming visiting.

The holes in the helmet were due to some unfortunate air bubbles (it was one of my first ponies and I had no idea what to do to fix it. I know what could have been done now, but the pony is already sitting on a desk somewhere in England and belongs to a friend of my local game store clerk :wink:









and I can add as bonus info that aside from the Empress of Ponykind (the big gold one up there), the ponies are using original shoulders and chests. I use bitz whenever I can (because I really aren't that experienced with Grey stuff that I can sculpt big things it and still make it look vaguely familiar to anything from GW )

The ponies are on average little over 2 inches / 5 cm tall (the Emperor being just under 3 inches / almost 8 cm)

(and yes... I have more beyond these as well)


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

oh good god not again. the ponies are back i thought the therapy would get rid of them.
but they just keep coming back


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I advise exterminatus.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

It is so good it is wrong. Think you should a space wolf next


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

If you were to do a BA one my life would be complete. If you were to then sell it on ebay for a reasonable price, I could die right then and be happy. *hint hint*

Once again, excellent work.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> oh good god not again. the ponies are back i thought the therapy would get rid of them.
> but they just keep coming back


Just like weeds...



Haskanael said:


> I advise exterminatus.


With fire (the melting point of ponies is pretty low)



revilo44 said:


> It is so good it is wrong. Think you should a space wolf next


Like this one?







(one of my best imo. This guy was sold within three weeks of going into the display case)




JAMOB said:


> If you were to do a BA one my life would be complete. If you were to then sell it on ebay for a reasonable price, I could die right then and be happy. *hint hint*
> 
> Once again, excellent work.


I may or may not have that one pending (I need some bitz to make the one I have in mind)

but here are some others to keep you guys entertained

My first shot at a space wolf. I killed it with fire, cut off its head and remade it to the one posted above.








Blood Raven. Had to be done. One day the tail will be fixed (it is made of polystyrene glue and wire and the paint wouldn't stick).








and here's a custom chapter mascot I painted for a guy who saw my ponies on another site and asked if I could make one for him... He got it for the previousley mentioned reasonable price 








(and yes, I still have more)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. What bits would you need for the BA one?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I couldn't find the price I'm tempted by da and zerkers, but deathwatch one would be cool hint


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh god...you are mad!!!! :shok:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

neferhet said:


> Oh god...you are mad!!!! :shok:


Yep but I was gonna see if he could make a dreadnought one to use in my army.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> Absolutely beautiful. What bits would you need for the BA one?


a pair of Sanguinary Guard shoulders and/or wings. I may go ahead and make one out of a Pegasus where I just don't remove the wings. But it is not high on the list of things to do



Gothic said:


> I couldn't find the price I'm tempted by da and zerkers, but deathwatch one would be cool hint


I have a Deathwatch or two onmy mind...



neferhet said:


> Oh god...you are mad!!!! :shok:


Quite!



Gothic said:


> Yep but I was gonna see if he could make a dreadnought one to use in my army.


(she) ... and Dreadnought is pending that I get my hands on an Alicorn model (the Emperor up there is an Alicorn) and get a bunch of bitz for it  It is not high on the priority list right now... but neither was the Deadpool / Pinkie Pie, and that one was done in one sitting once the inspiration struck.


let's see... what do we have left?

Apothecary Redheart (colours from the pony Nurse Redheart from the series)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









A Ultramarine Techmarine.. that one was a pain in the butt to balance.








and of course an entire squad Night Lords that I use for games (fielding them either in the whole group of 8 as Marines or in a smaller group as Bikers.. they have 4 legs after all)









and then I have a Work in Progress; a PonyNid









and then we reach the end of my 40k themed happy bunch.... for now.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

El diablo.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

The old metal models are pretty damn heavy and it took some fiddling for me to figure out how to work it and how to make it all work together with the upper body of a pony. (I never worked metal models before)

Next challenge was the colour scheme.
I initially wanted to make it Hivefleet Kraken, but it just didn't look right, so after a few attempts of painting and re-painting (and adding slime and removing it again), I stripped off the paint (very carefully, the spines on the back turned out to be rather fragile) and started over with these colours. 

I am much more pleased with this result.

I am open for suggestions on what to do next


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

It brought a smile to my face after a tough week so mate your sound in my books


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

rich11762 said:


> It brought a smile to my face after a tough week so mate your sound in my books


*tips imaginary hat*
Glad I could turn your frown upside down :chuffed:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I love the ponies don't get me wrong, then I saw this pic and thought of your plog which made me chuckle.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Gothic said:


> I love the ponies don't get me wrong, then I saw this pic and thought of your plog which made me chuckle.


My ponies just want to dismantle other ponies to 

And here is the newest one of the bunch: WAAAGH!

I magnetized this little bugger (for easier painting and removal of the snotling rider)


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to put this out there upfront... I don't get the whole Brony/MLP fetish that the internet seems to have and I don't think I ever will. However...

The fact that you've taken a great deal of time to put that much soul into something so ridiculous is commendable. Also, the fact that you can shrug off the troll hate is also admirable. I won't advocate stopping this freak menagerie as it is your hobby and you can do as you will, but I'll be damned if if I allow such things to survive the wrath of my pyramids of rape (Monoliths) should I ever do battle with such things. The void will take them, I promise you...


----------



## Ferrous_Ironclaw (Apr 24, 2013)

totally awesome. totally.
really like the ponynid. a bloody, diseased, and mangled death guard pony would be cool to see


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


>


PUUUUUUUUUUUURGE!



jonileth said:


> The void will take them, I promise you...


I accept the invitation to a game, should we ever meet 
I will prepare my ponies for slaughter!




Ferrous_Ironclaw said:


> totally awesome. totally.
> really like the ponynid. a bloody, diseased, and mangled death guard pony would be cool to see


I... like that idea.
I totally like it!

I'll put a diseased Death Guard Nurgle Pony on the list... when I am done with this Cthulhu pony ( It will go well with the Dr Whooves and My Little Deadpool).

Pictures of a Death Guard pony will be posted here when it is done


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

My Farseer pony is almost done.
In the meantime, have a non-40k pony; My Little Cthulhu








And it is on E-bay too for a (by my definition) reasonable price
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251272206485


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Aaaaaaaand Farseer is done. From Craftworld Equus (because it turns out I suck at painting Eldar with regular Craftworld colours)









Next up is a Deathgurd Plague Pony (or a Dreadnought, depending on my level of inspiration)


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

what about an angry pony or would it destroy itself??


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

the_barwn said:


> what about an angry pony or would it destroy itself??


I tried making one, but it grabbed my paint brush and proceeded trying to stab the rest of my collection.
I had to put it down.
With fire
And glue.
it did not appreciate the irony


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

can't wait to see a nurgle pony XD


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

LMAO as if these are still coming in. I got an email saying this was updated and I was like 'No way' so I had to check for myself.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

VanAlberict said:


> can't wait to see a nurgle pony XD


Work in Progress:







Tomorrow i'll do some painting
Please ignore the fact that the entire head is basically covered in liquid greenstuff. I ran out of fresh scapel blades and couldn't do anything else to smooth that damned soft pony head after I cut off the horn (it was a unicorn) and mane
Muzzle, tail, elbow/knee plates and shoulder decoration (and the relief Nurgle mark on the other flank) are greystuff. 
Shoulders are actual space marine shoulderpads (blank ones)




Chaosftw said:


> LMAO as if these are still coming in. I got an email saying this was updated and I was like 'No way' so I had to check for myself.


Happy to be of service :biggrin:
Don't unsubscribe... the plague marine may show up at any time now.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaand Nurgle Pony is done.

Feedback is much appreciated, since I never painted a plague marine before. (I find Nurgle to be so utterly creepy that I don't have any of them in my Night Lords army)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

thats amazing and hilarious


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hahaha more funny ponys


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

VanAlberict said:


> thats amazing and hilarious


Thank you!
Don't tune out, there is more to come.



Battman said:


> Hahaha more funny ponys


More and more and MORE.



and now for some srs bsns

In the proccess of making my newest one, I found that the only way to pose the head was to have it tilted slightly down. That means that she needs to be based at a slight incline if the awesomeness of it is to be fully appreciated.
But what kind of base?
Any ideas to a fitting theme for this one?








(It is a Work in Progress. I still need some details added on the pony herself - besides the base - before she can be considered done)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Aww that commissar pony is almost to adorable to horribly kill in the name of the dark gods....almost. I wounder what a Slaanesh themed pony would look like.....rarity perhaps?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Where do you keep getting all these ponies from?

and going by your location i hope you didn't find them under my bed.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Aww that commissar pony is almost to adorable to horribly kill in the name of the dark gods....almost. I wounder what a Slaanesh themed pony would look like.....rarity perhaps?


Definitely a Rarity 
... I hate the way the head is posed on that model...

But before I can go exploring that, I have a Priest of Mars, a Deathguard and a Dreadnought to work on



Ring Master "Honka" said:


> Where do you keep getting all these ponies from?
> 
> and going by your location i hope you didn't find them under my bed.


I am getting them from under your bed!
(... that is if your bed is sitting directly over a MLP section of a Toys R Us. Blind bags contain random ponies, but the bags are identifiable, so I get just the ones I need. I have a nice stash of them right now. Not to mention a considerable collection of limbs, heads and tails that has been cut off various ponies for different reasons)


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

I swear nothing is sacred anymore.


Okay, I have to admit that you my friend are ingenious in your application.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

WaLkAwaY said:


> I swear nothing is sacred anymore.
> 
> 
> Okay, I have to admit that you my friend are ingenious in your application.


Ultimate heresy 



Aaaaand the Commissars base is done.
She's not completely done yet - I need to magnetize her to the base, since it is waaaay too big for regular boxing, and I have an intention of selling her one day










Feedback is always welcome


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Pusser said:


> View attachment 959939113
> 
> 
> Feedback is always welcome


I have to admit that she is very cute. You are very talented. Do you do any others besides MLP conversions?

Think about it you are the BORG of the W40k universe.

You could do Winnie the Poo I bet you Eor would make an awesome Tyranid or Commissar.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

WaLkAwaY said:


> I have to admit that she is very cute. You are very talented. Do you do any others besides MLP conversions?
> 
> Think about it you are the BORG of the W40k universe.
> 
> You could do Winnie the Poo I bet you Eor would make an awesome Tyranid or Commissar.


You will be assimilated...
I'd try with others, but for now, My Little Pony are the only easily recognizeable miniatures available to me.
Angry Bird Space Marines just aren't the same


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

aaaaand another one.

Techpriest... Why? Because!








and a little extra (just because I do non-hammer ponies too)


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Sweet. I always find these interesting if not cute. Good job


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Wish I could sculpt worth a damn


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Was playing around with colours. My last 'nid was pretty much Ice themed, so I went Jungle theme with this guy;
Green base, leopard spots and some more green, red and orange..
And a littlle fun with an Ultrasmurf helmet (and spine) impaled on a claw.

Good times!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Should give him a jaggy changeling horn


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Pusser said:


> Was playing around wiht colours. My last 'nid was pretty much Ice themed, so I went Jungle theme wiht this guy;
> Green base, leopard spots and some more green and orange..
> And a littlle fun with an Ultrasmurf helmet (and spine) impaled on a claw.
> 
> ...


Lol that is awesome. If I saw those coming toward me I would think "awe their so cute though"


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Galahad said:


> Should give him a jaggy changeling horn


Once I learn how to do the changeling horns without them looking like blah, I will make a changeling Necron (or Slaanesh pony)



WaLkAwaY said:


> Lol that is awesome. If I saw those coming toward me I would think "awe their so cute though"


Mission accomplished!


and here is the newest WIP:
Inquisitor (Ordo Hereticus) on the other side hangs her powersword (nicked from my Loyalist bitz)


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Pusser said:


> Once I learn how to do the changeling horns without them looking like blah, I will make a changeling Necron (or Slaanesh pony)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been away from Heresy Online for quite some time now. The first thing I see when I log on is this. This. All I have to say is... excellent work!

As absurd an idea as pony-hammer is, you have done an excellent job implementing it! As a brony myself, I've had a good chuckle looking through this project log. Again, well done, and I look forward to seeing more!

It never ceases to amaze me how these ponies have found their way into almost every corner of the internet... :grin:


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

And it has green on it for St Patties day as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Lord_Murdock said:


> I've been away from Heresy Online for quite some time now. The first thing I see when I log on is this. This. All I have to say is... excellent work!
> 
> As absurd an idea as pony-hammer is, you have done an excellent job implementing it! As a brony myself, I've had a good chuckle looking through this project log. Again, well done, and I look forward to seeing more!
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how these ponies have found their way into almost every corner of the internet... :grin:


Thank you 

And ask and ye shall recieve.

I am working on a Terminator.
And my almost-finished Inquisitor:








... my matte varnish has dried up. it is a pot of semi-solid goop... about the consistency of Liquid Green Stuff. Varnish is the last detail I need. It is sort of... glossy at the moment
Is it still useable (should I thin it with airbrush thinner, water or something else entirely?) or should I get some new?


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Fixed it...

I pressent: Inquisitor WitchHoof








And a little bonus: Frankenpony


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

One word. Awesome!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

oh... btw if you like the 'Nid up there, it is on Ebay at the moment; http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306184506


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

WiP: My Little Lictor


... they are kinda cute when unpainted


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

And another one









<grumble>
Lessons learned from this one:
Don't use Citadel's Purity Seal ever again. Never. Ever. Ever.
Ugly white grainy can of NOPE. I'm SO glad that the Dreadnought here doesn't have an army to compare with
</grumble>


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Haha, that Lictor is really cute. I really like those feeder tendrils it's got on its muzzle. Looking forward to seeing it painted (even though it might be pretty cute unpainted as well).


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

WaLkAwaY said:


> That is awesome.


:biggrin:



Saintspirit said:


> Haha, that Lictor is really cute. I really like those feeder tendrils it's got on its muzzle. Looking forward to seeing it painted (even though it might be pretty cute unpainted as well).



Compliance...









(and it's already up on Ebay too http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251394198266 )


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Step by step of the Heresy In Progress:










and the final result (yes, I know that he's supposed to use a thunderhammer, but I had none left)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Are you mega rich, bored or just nuts?


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

torealis said:


> Are you mega rich, bored or just nuts?


No, Yes, Yes.

and currently I am working on making a 1200 pts Ultramareines army


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good to see your still working hard on this Pusser. Im still having my troubles with confidence on doing the Cutie marks X_X some are just sooo hard. I do have a DA chaplain from that starter kit I need to decided on who to make it into. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Pusser you are a one crazy heretic! I wonder what a thousand sons one would look like?


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Good to see your still working hard on this Pusser. Im still having my troubles with confidence on doing the Cutie marks X_X some are just sooo hard. I do have a DA chaplain from that starter kit I need to decided on who to make it into. Any thoughts?


Princess Cadence 




Ravion said:


> Pusser you are a one crazy heretic! I wonder what a thousand sons one would look like?


I often ask myself the same thing!
... but finding out will have to wait untill the ponies for the Ultramareines are done :grin:


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cadence as a Chaplain hmm.......I dunno. The wings will be tough and I'd have to make another horn on skull. I suppose it can be done.


----------



## Nero (May 28, 2009)

Hillarious and well executed, but obviously missing some HYMP's (High Yield Missile Pony); would be tautastic! Might even have some parts somewhere


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

This HERESY is adorable! Dark Angel pony rocks, thanks for including my fav chapter. How about Sisters of Battle ponies?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You keep shinning on you crazy diamonds.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> You keep shinning on you crazy diamonds.


This made me inexplicably happy


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what I've seen this day but my wife loves it. Well done.


----------

